# Best Hugh Jackman Movie?



## tisha_b (Apr 15, 2009)

Which is your best Hugh Jackman movie?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Apr 15, 2009)

i like him in the prestige. it's the first time i realised how damn pretty he is  and he looks damn fine in victoriana


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 15, 2009)

_Paperback Hero_.


----------



## biodroid (Apr 16, 2009)

X-Men movies


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't care, anything, everything.  Ok seriously though he makes a pretty hunky Wolverine, looks good in a period movie to though, oh god he looks good in everything!!!


----------



## biodroid (Apr 16, 2009)

Tangalooma's  got a crush  Hehe, I agree the guy knows his stuff and looks good while doing it ie, he suits Wolverine to the tee.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 16, 2009)

oh and he can sing! and dance!and did I mention he looks good in a tuxedo!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 16, 2009)

WHY was he never cast as Mr Darcy??? Thats what I want to know.


----------



## Memnoch (Apr 16, 2009)

Swordfish - well just for Halle Berry at her best (or should that be bust!!?) it's one of the best movie he's been in, that I've seen although I've heard reasonable reports about Australia. (the film) he was made to be Wolverine

I think he's a great actor, a real all rounder, can play a wide age range to, which makes some of his films interesting.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Apr 16, 2009)

Agree with Memnoch in regard to his ability to portray several differing characters. Also have to admit he looked good in a tux at a red carpet showing of Australia.

Biggest thing going for him (calm down ladies!), he seemed a really genuine bloke during the red carpet interview, who hadn't let fame go straight to his ego!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wolverine is way sexier than Hugh Jackman. 

But Hugh is OK too. And, I've only seen him in Xmen. LOL.


----------



## Cayal (Apr 17, 2009)

biodroid said:


> Tangalooma's  got a crush  Hehe, I agree the guy knows his stuff and looks good while doing it ie, he suits Wolverine to the tee.


Heck I'd turn gay for Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 17, 2009)

Wouldn't be going that far, myself, but I think he's a pretty decent actor, too.  I'm not sure why, but I really liked him in _*Van Helsing*_.  Now, don't throw things at me; I can't explain it!

*ducks*


----------



## biodroid (Apr 17, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Heck I'd turn gay for Hugh Jackman.


 
LOL  Thats one of the best statements I have heard in a long time. I also wouldn't go that far but I think he should be one of Hollywoods top 5 money makers.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG Hugh as Darcy!!! The mind boggles!


----------



## Allegra (Apr 17, 2009)

Nah, he's too good and too cool for Darcy. I never liked Darcy very much anyway. 

My favourite of his films is also *The* *Prestige*, followed by *Deception* in which he played a devious villain, excellent acting (Ewan McGregor, another talented actor in it is casted as Camerlengo in the coming-soon *Angels & Demons*, yes!).


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to say I'm with the rest of the ladies on this one, I do quite enjoy Hugh Jackman.  My favorite movie of his would have to be *The Prestige*, although I do think he is a great Wolverine.

Although I didn't get to see much of it, I enjoyed watching the Oscars this year which he was the host of.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe, Allegra, you don't like Darcy because Hugh has never played Darcy. In another universe he did, I'm sure of it. Can't you feel the resonance?


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 18, 2009)

Hugh is just a good example of what the Aussie male has to offer.....

I liked him in The Prestige and Kate and Leopold.

For anyone who saw him in Oklahoma will know he has a fantastic signing voice as well.

Having met him I can assure you he's a genuinely nice guy.

Cheers...


----------



## Allegra (Apr 18, 2009)

GOLLUM said:


> Hugh is just a good example of what the Aussie male has to offer.....


 
Ooo please...



The Procrastinator said:


> Maybe, Allegra, you don't like Darcy because Hugh has never played Darcy. In another universe he did, I'm sure of it. Can't you feel the resonance?


 
The resonance of Hugh-Darcy? Nope, have yet to find the door to *another universe*. (If you know where it is, Tanga, don't keep it to yourself, k?)


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 18, 2009)

*The Fountain* by a country mile.


----------



## fishi (Apr 22, 2009)

X -men movies!!


----------



## cheesemiester1 (Apr 30, 2009)

xmen series of course!


----------



## cheesemiester1 (Apr 30, 2009)

....actually Van Helsing


----------



## Susan Boulton (Apr 30, 2009)

Australia!!!!

"The Drover" can drop by here any time!!!!


----------



## Althain's Warden (Apr 30, 2009)

Would have to be the prestiege, then sword fish and then the first two xmen movies. He was just as good in the third movie but that movie sucked in my opinion. 
Getting that noob to replace Brian singer just wrecked the trilogy  Shame because i think up till then it had the edge on the spider man movies. What is it with 3rd movies of super heroes being rubbish ?!


----------



## Cayal (May 9, 2009)

GOLLUM said:


> Having met him I can assure you he's a genuinely nice guy.



He seems like it based on interviews you hear.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 9, 2009)

Oh Gollum I so envy you meeting Hugh. He does come across as a truly lovely guy also, lucky Deborah but well Hugh might say Lucky Me!
Yes The Fountain is a good movie, a little odd but very good.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 9, 2009)

I don't think he's been around long enough to be rated a top actor yet,but he is good at what he does. Good in Xmen but forgot he was in the Prestige. There was another movie i enjoyed but i forgot the title. But please,not D'arsey!
Indy maybe!


----------

